# The Devil's Den......True Evil Never Rests.



## buggybuilder

Just wanted to share some pics of the behind the scenes of our new Haunt coming together. Not much to see as of yet, but it is happening quick! We are also building our Haunt in a pavilion in our local City Park. We have been working nothing but the business end since February, so now we have started the build..........we have a long way to go and a short time to get there, but I think it will be really fun in the end......more pics to follow........I will also attach the back story for your viewing pleasure......

Walls in storage so far.....only need 60 more!









Painting these is a real chore!!!!









The Facade being constructed.....


----------



## buggybuilder

Heres part of the back story for your viewing pleasure...It's kind of long but it paints a gruesome picture.....also this is the short version!!!!



It was near the end of September, 1972 in the historic city of Winchester, Virginia. The summer was coming to a close and the smell of burning leaves filled the autumn air. The city of Winchester was well known for its illustrious history and its rich fruit bearing apple orchards. It was also known for being a safe and quiet place to raise a family, the kind of place that you could call home. This fairy tale existence would soon be shattered by a string of brutal murders that would shock the community and eventually leave them hopeless and panic stricken. It all began on September 28, 1972 when Frederick County Investigators found a local area man's body in a field near route 731 in Northern Frederick County. The man had been bludgeoned to death and then mutilated post mortem. The coroner officially noted the cause of death to be from blunt force trauma to the head. This murder puzzled investigators mainly because of the sheer brutality and the fact that they could not find any viable evidence at the scene of the crime. The man's head had been smashed but even more disturbingly all of the man's fingers and toes had been removed. It was concluded that the amputation of the digits was done with a typical hand saw after the man was deceased. The fingers and toes were not found at the scene of the crime. Murder was very uncommon in Winchester so this single incident was enough to stir the community. There were suspects but all had been dismissed due to a lack of evidence. There was no motive, no rhyme nor reason to this murder. The man was beaten to death but he was not robbed nor sexually assaulted. The killer bludgeoned the man out of sport, mutilated his dead body and kept the man's digits as some kind of souvenir. Due to a lack of clues and probable leads the case eventually went cold. The case remains unsolved to this day.

On Thanksgiving Day, 1975 a woman's torso was found in a wooded area off of Route 610 in Gore, Virginia by a local area hunter. Her body was badly decomposed and her flesh hung sloppily off of her rib cage. Her arms, legs and head were all missing. Without being able to run her dental records or finger prints the police were never able to identify the victim. Without a victim identity the police could never track down the killer. When the scene was inspected police found the same M.O. of the last two victims. The city of Winchester had a serial killer on their hands. A killer who struck without rhyme or reason and with such brutality that victims were left as nothing but tattered fragments of the whole human beings that had been. A killer that was so cunning and calculated that he not left a fingerprint or any traceable evidence at any of the crime scenes. He was a monster and he had to be stopped, but without any leads to police were just taking stabs in the dark. This case has never been solved.

On October 31, 1977 Henry Lee Allen entered the police station covered in reddish-brown stains, reeking of human excrement. He stated that he wanted to confess to a murder, so the police sat him down in a room by him self with a pen and a pad. He requested a glass of water as he was getting thirsty. He began to pen down what appeared to be scribble. After filling out the page he pulled a tablet out that had been taped to the lapel of his flannel shirt and threw it into his mouth, took a drink of the water and swallowed hard. He had swallowed an arsenic tablet and he began to convulse immediately. The paramedics rushed him to the hospital but he had gone brain dead and two hours later his life support plug was pulled. The confession that he wrote said. "I did it." Then the rest of the page was filled with dates. Some of the dates corresponded with the infamous murders. At the bottom of the page it read "On earth as it is in Hell, I have served my time in Hell, I am he who cannot be named." Henry Lee Allen had confessed to being the serial killer that had puzzled police for the past decade. More disturbingly it appeared that Henry Lee Allen had killed many more people than the Winchester Police Department could have ever expected. 

When the Winchester Police Department investigated Henry Lee Allen's home they found one of the grizzliest discoveries in the annals of American history. There were torture chambers, a sacrificial alter for satanic rituals and a crematory filled with human remains. Henry had collected body parts for years and they adorned his house like human trophies. There were lampshades made of flesh, belts made out of human fingers and all other forms of monstrosity. Henry had also taken part in cannibalism. He had eaten the flesh of a number of people to get closer to his demonic under lord. There were shelves of books on satanic rites and rituals, many books on Wicca and a few books that covered the art of taxidermy. The house was horrendous and filled with the decaying remains of so many dead people. Many investigators vomited upon viewing the scene and everyone involved agrees that the contents of this house will haunt your dreams for the rest of your life. The house was quarantined after inspection and cleaned up by local authorities. It was confirmed that Henry Lee Allen took the lives of at least 17 people throughout the 1970's but it is suspected that his body count is easily double that number. The cabin lied vacant at the edge of Jim Barnett Park for 30 years…until now. The exclusive rights to the property have been purchased by Devils Den Productions and against the wishes of the victims' families the house will be open for the month of October as a haunted attraction. Come out and rejoice in the evil that was Henry Lee Allen, come play in the Devil's Den.


----------



## Spartan005

Looks cool so far! ... but how the hell are you going to tell that whole story lol


----------



## buggybuilder

Spartan005 said:


> Looks cool so far! ... but how the hell are you going to tell that whole story lol


We dont plan to tell "THAT WHOLE" story......just the important parts.. We just feel that it is very important to have a complete and believable back story for a Haunt. I just wanted to post the most of it here to get some feed back on the story.......


----------



## Spartan005

Well in that case I thought it was good... kind of repeated the texas chainsaw massacre story (just with the last part) but still it was very well thought out and very descriptive. 

wish you luck!


----------



## Lilly

Good story . good luck in the building


----------



## Dr Morbius

It sounds plausable...nice back story. Sick..but nice! I look forward to seeing your facad..The subject of building haunt facads facinates me at the moment.


----------



## 1031fan

hey man! nice panels you got goin on there - if your interested, a little trick i use for painting the walls is using the wagner power painter - dont get it close to anything you dont want tiny particles of paint on, but it does cover nicely - and its SUPER quick - like a panel a minute - if that - no joke - you can water the paint down a LITTLE too to make it spray better and go a bit further - - speaking of paint - where are you getting yours - i want to get a lot of flat black latex, but dont want to pay out my ass for it - any suggestions? or even a dark color - dont have to be specifically staright black - just something to cover the outside walls that are blocking off the pavilion - - keep up the great work man - riley


----------



## Liam

Buggybuilder, great back story. Even if you can't tell the whole story in the haunt itself, the additional marketing tools (flyers, website, etc) can fill in the gaps and tell the whole story. Old Town Haunt in Pasadena, CA does that, and it works quite nicely. Anyway, good luck on the build. I hope it goes great.

Oh...and nice Smokey and the Bandit reference - "we have a long way to go and a short time to get there." I love that movie! 

Liam


----------



## Samhain

I like the story, sounds a lot like the life of ed gein, which is always good for a true scare.
Good luck! Keep us udpated!


----------



## buggybuilder

Samhain said:


> I like the story, sounds a lot like the life of ed gein, which is always good for a true scare.
> Good luck! Keep us udpated!


Who doesn't love Ed Gein????????

Hopefully have some more pics up soon.........

Feel Free to visit our myspace.........
http://www.myspace.com/thedevilsdenhaunt


----------



## octoberist

buggybuilder said:


> On October 31, 1977 Henry Lee Allen entered the police station covered in reddish-brown stains, reeking of human excrement.


'... reeking of human excrement..." Nice attention to detail.


----------



## buggybuilder

octoberist said:


> '... reeking of human excrement..." Nice attention to detail.


Thanks for the compliment.....this is the way our entire Haunt is going to go...attention to detail is key, also we feel that if we stick strictly to the backstory and make people believe that this actualy happened, we will have some good repeat business and good word of mouth. We will see. As soon as I posted our myspace, I had a few people message me and ask about its authenticity... I have since added more to the myspace, so most know now that its a Halloween event. Should have probably stayed low key, but marketing is number 1............need to get the people to the event first and foremost. I know we can scare em once we get them there.........

http://www.myspace.com/thedevilsdenhaunt


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I can so easily picture our main character stepping out at the end of teh haunt with a necklace made of fingers, etc.


----------



## buggybuilder

Heres a few pics of a prop I almost finished today.....not going to say where its going, just wanted to show some kind of update pics!!!!




























Our plan is to build 1 prop per week until October 1. I think we will make it but it will be alot of work......


----------



## Beepem

What really frightens me is that pink and purple bike.


Seriously, It's looking good. I know I can't do pneumatics for my life.


----------



## buggybuilder

I ride that to work everyday...........


----------



## 1031fan

lookin good man - it looks like it will be a pretty quick motion prop - should get some good scares - im lovin the messy workshop  nice to know im not the only one who works till i dont have any time to clean up - haha - where did you get your steel stock at?


----------



## buggybuilder

Ya its not so cool to have such a mess.....we got 4 stacks 4'x8' walls stacked to the ceiling! There is no room left at the INN!!!! We have a steel supplier locally here. The price of steel is definitely up......it used to be pretty cheap a few years ago. I like that you noticed that it will be fast.......I originally designed it to use 1- 2" cylinder but I think I will get a much faster movement with the 1.25"......but after doing the math I realized that I would need at least 2 of them for it to move the way i wanted it to at 60-80 PSI.....I should be able to hang a 20 pound prop off of it and be happy.....


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Starting out looking great - with just enough for imagination - can't wait to see more - and the end result


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Coming along great!
Now that you probably have all your walls painted...
I thought I might mention that it's a heck of a lot easier painting your walls laying down in the grass than laying them up against your garage...
Just thought I would share.
Hehehe
Can't wait to see how it turns out!
Keep us posted!
.


----------



## buggybuilder

Yeah, we painted about 10 of them standing up like that, then we realized that if we painted them right after we assebled them, that by the time we completed another assembly, the paint on the first one was dry enough to stack the next one......trial and error.....always works for me.


----------



## 1031fan

how many walls you gonna have total? - and are they all 4x8? our design calls for some odd width panels that are a PITA to have to make - kinda wishing i woulda stayed a standard size - but hopefully it will add something - well see


----------



## buggybuilder

1031fan said:


> how many walls you gonna have total? - and are they all 4x8? our design calls for some odd width panels that are a PITA to have to make - kinda wishing i woulda stayed a standard size - but hopefully it will add something - well see


All 4x8.....we got lucky and the buildiing is a standard size. We will have square rooms in the name of cost savings and efficiency. We would have gone with more obscure shapes...


----------



## Empress Nightshade

buggybuilder said:


> All 4x8.....we got lucky and the buildiing is a standard size.


Yes, that is definitely luck! I wish that we had been that lucky. Not only is our place shaped like a very weird "L", but occasionally, there's these 4' tall partitions that will sometimes go 28' long! Very difficult to deal with. Please keep us informed with pics! I love to see haunts from their inception to their end. :jol:


----------



## Empress Nightshade

1031fan said:


> - - speaking of paint - where are you getting yours - i want to get a lot of flat black latex, but dont want to pay out my ass for it - any suggestions? or even a dark color - dont have to be specifically staright black - just something to cover the outside walls that are blocking off the pavilion - -


1031fan, we have paint recycling places here. See if you do in your area. If they won't donate a few cans to you, it sure will be a LOT cheaper to purchase from them than from a home improvement or paint store.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

GAWD....
I'm posting three times right behind each other. But, I want to say this....

*buggybuilder*
I challenge you to do this -- sum your backstory up in two sentances or less. After you do, I'll tell ya why I asked such a request. :jol:


----------



## buggybuilder

Heres a few more progress pics......this is the entry gate to the Haunted trail which leads to The Devil's Den.......still need smoothed and painted. There will also be a mid sized bucky hung upside down on each pillar, lighted of course with LED spot lights......:smoking: 
The top is not glued on ......its just sitting there so if it looks off center thats why......................


----------



## mikeq91

Looks like its really coming along nicely... i like the skull pieces


----------



## buggybuilder

ALso...I forgot the one picture with one of our Evil bystanders holding a Goat Skull under the Hell's Gates...... he's over 6 foot by the way to give you a better idea of how big this is...


----------



## Valleyscare

Can we see some in house pics?! :-D


----------



## buggybuilder

Sorry, not until after the season!!!!! 
Plus we are setting up inside a large paviliion and we wont be setup until later in September.......


----------



## daveo1101

Looks Great!
Where did you get supply of foam block?


----------



## Eric Striffler

Any more updates??
I love seeing pics!


----------



## buggybuilder

We will have some pics soon. :jol:


----------



## Eric Striffler

Heck yessssss


----------



## adamchristopher

Updates? Anyone?


----------



## lovehenga5

where did Henry Lee Allen live? the address?



buggybuilder said:


> Heres part of the back story for your viewing pleasure...It's kind of long but it paints a gruesome picture.....also this is the short version!!!!
> 
> It was near the end of September, 1972 in the historic city of Winchester, Virginia. The summer was coming to a close and the smell of burning leaves filled the autumn air. The city of Winchester was well known for its illustrious history and its rich fruit bearing apple orchards. It was also known for being a safe and quiet place to raise a family, the kind of place that you could call home. This fairy tale existence would soon be shattered by a string of brutal murders that would shock the community and eventually leave them hopeless and panic stricken. It all began on September 28, 1972 when Frederick County Investigators found a local area man's body in a field near route 731 in Northern Frederick County. The man had been bludgeoned to death and then mutilated post mortem. The coroner officially noted the cause of death to be from blunt force trauma to the head. This murder puzzled investigators mainly because of the sheer brutality and the fact that they could not find any viable evidence at the scene of the crime. The man's head had been smashed but even more disturbingly all of the man's fingers and toes had been removed. It was concluded that the amputation of the digits was done with a typical hand saw after the man was deceased. The fingers and toes were not found at the scene of the crime. Murder was very uncommon in Winchester so this single incident was enough to stir the community. There were suspects but all had been dismissed due to a lack of evidence. There was no motive, no rhyme nor reason to this murder. The man was beaten to death but he was not robbed nor sexually assaulted. The killer bludgeoned the man out of sport, mutilated his dead body and kept the man's digits as some kind of souvenir. Due to a lack of clues and probable leads the case eventually went cold. The case remains unsolved to this day.
> 
> On Thanksgiving Day, 1975 a woman's torso was found in a wooded area off of Route 610 in Gore, Virginia by a local area hunter. Her body was badly decomposed and her flesh hung sloppily off of her rib cage. Her arms, legs and head were all missing. Without being able to run her dental records or finger prints the police were never able to identify the victim. Without a victim identity the police could never track down the killer. When the scene was inspected police found the same M.O. of the last two victims. The city of Winchester had a serial killer on their hands. A killer who struck without rhyme or reason and with such brutality that victims were left as nothing but tattered fragments of the whole human beings that had been. A killer that was so cunning and calculated that he not left a fingerprint or any traceable evidence at any of the crime scenes. He was a monster and he had to be stopped, but without any leads to police were just taking stabs in the dark. This case has never been solved.
> 
> On October 31, 1977 Henry Lee Allen entered the police station covered in reddish-brown stains, reeking of human excrement. He stated that he wanted to confess to a murder, so the police sat him down in a room by him self with a pen and a pad. He requested a glass of water as he was getting thirsty. He began to pen down what appeared to be scribble. After filling out the page he pulled a tablet out that had been taped to the lapel of his flannel shirt and threw it into his mouth, took a drink of the water and swallowed hard. He had swallowed an arsenic tablet and he began to convulse immediately. The paramedics rushed him to the hospital but he had gone brain dead and two hours later his life support plug was pulled. The confession that he wrote said. "I did it." Then the rest of the page was filled with dates. Some of the dates corresponded with the infamous murders. At the bottom of the page it read "On earth as it is in Hell, I have served my time in Hell, I am he who cannot be named." Henry Lee Allen had confessed to being the serial killer that had puzzled police for the past decade. More disturbingly it appeared that Henry Lee Allen had killed many more people than the Winchester Police Department could have ever expected.
> 
> When the Winchester Police Department investigated Henry Lee Allen's home they found one of the grizzliest discoveries in the annals of American history. There were torture chambers, a sacrificial alter for satanic rituals and a crematory filled with human remains. Henry had collected body parts for years and they adorned his house like human trophies. There were lampshades made of flesh, belts made out of human fingers and all other forms of monstrosity. Henry had also taken part in cannibalism. He had eaten the flesh of a number of people to get closer to his demonic under lord. There were shelves of books on satanic rites and rituals, many books on Wicca and a few books that covered the art of taxidermy. The house was horrendous and filled with the decaying remains of so many dead people. Many investigators vomited upon viewing the scene and everyone involved agrees that the contents of this house will haunt your dreams for the rest of your life. The house was quarantined after inspection and cleaned up by local authorities. It was confirmed that Henry Lee Allen took the lives of at least 17 people throughout the 1970's but it is suspected that his body count is easily double that number. The cabin lied vacant at the edge of Jim Barnett Park for 30 years&#8230;until now. The exclusive rights to the property have been purchased by Devils Den Productions and against the wishes of the victims' families the house will be open for the month of October as a haunted attraction. Come out and rejoice in the evil that was Henry Lee Allen, come play in the Devil's Den.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Buggybuilder has not logged on for over two years, so you may not get a response from him. However, he states in more than one place in this thread that the story is not real. It's just a made up backstory to give coherence to the haunt.


----------



## lovehenga5

thank you. we now live at the address of where this stuff was built originally. there is a lot of dark stuff happening here. seeing shadow figures, lights on and off by itself. died carcasses randomly showing up. list goes on. plus I am a sensitive and I can feel it here. then we get a piece of mail that was for Devils Den Production. I looked the history up and I find out this gruesome stuff.


----------

